# ABS, TCS off, and SLIP lights are all ON.



## 00maximaGLE (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey guys,
Today I took my car to get some groceries and just as I entered the freeway and hit 80mph, on the dash, the ABS, TCS off, and SLIP lights turned on. I immediately pulled off to the side of the road and shut off the vehicle. A minute later, I turned the car on and none of the lights were on. Just as I picked up the speed (65mph) the lights went off again. Do you guys know what it could be and what course of action I should take?
Another thing, I rotated the tires the night before and i noticed that front tires (they were in the back prior to the rotation) are louder and my car pulls to the right now. I have two different brands on the front and the rear. Now in the front I have BFGs and in the back some Kumhos. I dont know if it will any difference but that is the only thing that i could think of that might have caused this problem,
thanks
any info is much appreciated


----------



## 00maximaGLE (Jan 12, 2007)

*PROBLEM SOLVED!!!*

this problem was solved when i took the car to the nearest tire shop and they rotated and balanced the tires. The car is now a lot quieter, rides smoother, and doesnt pull. The technician said that the weights on the tires came off and the tires were very out of balance. I guess if there is a certain amount of vibrations in the tires, the ABS and TRACS system sensor are alerted and therefore the lights come on. I am just glad to get the problem fixed and the car is back to normal.

alex


----------

